# I want to write a book.



## JoeyBA (May 6, 2016)

I love writing. I've been trying to write my own story for a while now, but I get stuck sometimes because of writer's block. I'm also am very indecisive and obsess over things like titles and character names. 

I'm hoping to at least make some progress soon with this project.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow good luck with making your book.
That's a natural feeling writers get.

Stick to it and do your best


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

This reminds me of the time someone told me I should write a book.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Every day that you try is progress. Like a lot of things, you may not always feel the motivation, but if you start writing anyways, it might come to you.


----------



## daxgray (May 27, 2016)

All the best with the novel. Enjoy the process and well done for trying. Its something im trying to do now but without much success.

You should try using the snowflake method for writing a novel. It helps structure things and leaves you to concentrate on the fun creative stuff.

What kind of book are you writing?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Have you ever read The War of Art, by Steven Pressfield? My writing teacher (amazing person that she is) gave this to me as a gift at the end of a semester a couple years back. It's a good, quick read... its looks at some of the psychological "blocks" that keep us from our writing.

Best of luck with your book


----------



## JoeyBA (May 6, 2016)

Black As Day said:


> Wow good luck with making your book.
> That's a natural feeling writers get.
> 
> Stick to it and do your best


Thanks.


----------



## JoeyBA (May 6, 2016)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> This reminds me of the time someone told me I should write a book.


You should! Go for it!


----------



## JoeyBA (May 6, 2016)

mattmc said:


> Every day that you try is progress. Like a lot of things, you may not always feel the motivation, but if you start writing anyways, it might come to you.


True.

Cool Elsa icon by the way.


----------



## JoeyBA (May 6, 2016)

daxgray said:


> All the best with the novel. Enjoy the process and well done for trying. Its something im trying to do now but without much success.
> 
> You should try using the snowflake method for writing a novel. It helps structure things and leaves you to concentrate on the fun creative stuff.
> 
> What kind of book are you writing?


Thanks. I hope your writing goes well too.

I'll give the snowflake method a shot. I'm trying to write a supernatural action/adventure story.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeyBA said:


> You should! Go for it!


I don't think so. I don't have time, and I have trouble concentrating. He wanted me to write a book about alternative rock lyrics. I don't think I could of back then, but I sure couldn't do it now. The Bands I like to listen too seem to be becoming more cryptic. I don't think most want the listener to figure out what they are talking about. Some say in interviews that they want the lyrics to be so that it means to you whatever it means to you. Telling you what they mean takes away that experience.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

JoeyBA said:


> True.
> 
> Cool Elsa icon by the way.


Thanks. 

Most writers struggle at first. So don't get too down if your confidence wavers at times.


----------



## silentcase (May 27, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as you, OP.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Yep, I know how you feel... I'm trying to write a book but I just get stuck... so far I have only one chapter completed.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

It's awhile away but November is writing month. People try to write a novel of at least 50,000 words in only a month. I would like to try the challenge one year. Thought this might motivate you. Maybe you've already heard of it, but I'll post a few links anyway

http://nanowrimo.org/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Novel_Writing_Month

I've wanted to write. The farthest I've gotten is about 100 pages in a novel I was writing. I really need to improve my grammar skills.

Now I focus on art and crafting. I would like to focus on writing as well, but there just doesn't seem to be enough time to seriously focus on everything. I'm probably not cut out for writing anyway. Aside from playing out stories in my head on a daily basis, I don't do anything writing related for fun. I can't get interested in writing without the hope of being published, and I'm more likely to succeed with arts and crafts than ever achieve that. Even if being published is unlikely, I should still try to get some of my fantasy story ideas down in writing.


----------



## zubie (May 27, 2016)

I've written a rough draft of a book. But stopped there. And realized I wanted to persue my ideas in a different way, and want to make a game for my story instead. 
What's important is that you are motivated enough to keep going and work at it regularly. I wrote everyday for a year. And used e.ggtimer.com to make sure I wrote long enough. 
Before I started writing a book, I wrote short stories for 15 minutes everyday and my patience and ability to write for longer grew naturally.

Also I know given you are here this is hard, but I found one of my highschool friends had become a writer, and we met once or twice a year, and it was very motivating to me to have someone else that did the same thing.


----------

